
Obama Administration Declares War on Franchisors and Subcontractors - protomyth
http://www.cato.org/blog/obama-administration-declares-war-franchisors-subcontractors-staffing-firms
======
vannevar
Apocalyptic headline aside, all this really does is prevent corporations from
having their cake and eating it, too. If you're directing (and profiting from)
the labor of a large population of workers, you can't hide behind franchise or
contract agreements to avoid labor law obligations. If it's 'war' at all, it's
a war on a common form of corporate labor fraud.

------
angmarsbane
I have a friend who works for a major media company, sort of, he works for a
staffing agency that puts him at a desk at the media company where he works
alongside the media company's employees doing the same work with an email
signature saying he works for the major media company even though he
technically doesn't...he doesn't get paid holidays or other benefits the media
company employees get bc he technically works for the staffing agency..would
this change that set-up?

